# plugin development environment eclipse



## chillerStudent (27. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass dieses kein sinnloses Thread ist.

ich muss das PDE auf Eclipse Juno installieren. Ich habe es folgendermaßen versucht:

Help > Install new Software > Work with: Juno > type filter text: plug

Es erscheint einfach kein plugin.

Kann ich das irgendwie manuell installieren?

Edit:
Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass beim Starten von Eclipse zwei Fehlermeldungen erscheinen. Siehe Anhänge.


----------



## maki (27. Nov 2012)

Eclipse Downloads

Du willst "Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers"


----------



## chillerStudent (27. Nov 2012)

Warum geht das nicht bei Juno Developer?


----------



## maki (27. Nov 2012)

"Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers" ist u.a. für die Entwicklung von RCP gedacht, ich meine es geht auch mit der EMF Version.

Mit einer richtigen Targetdefinition ist es IMHO allerdings egal welche Version genommen wird.


----------



## chillerStudent (27. Nov 2012)

Ich weiß, dass es bei Juno auch geht. 
Ich möchte es gerne bei meinem Juno schaffen.


----------

